# Triangular Pendant



## broitblat

I just got my pendant mandrel from Richard (sailing_away) and had something I wanted to try:




 

This was just a piece of scrap wood I used to see if what I had in mind would work.  It's not even finished.

I had some tearout on the sides and a few other minor issues, but I think this will be worth trying for real.  I think I'd prefer to mount it through one of the points instead of the center hole.

What are your thoughts?

  -Barry


----------



## louisbry

Looks good.  I think it is a neat design.


----------



## alphageek

Very impressive.... I've been trying to work out some 'non-round' pieces and this is very cool - I'm impressed (and amazed that there was anything left to hold it to the mandrel when done.


----------



## bitshird

Wow Barry I like it hung like that, but I can see that it would look good hanging from a point as well, Great idea.


----------



## beck3906

I'm surprised no one has asked for the video yet.


----------



## rjwolfe3

woot there's a video too?!

Very impressive.


----------



## el_d

You gonna do a video too Barry? Very nice I just recieved my backer plate today and will be messing with it tomorrow.


----------



## broitblat

el_d said:


> You gonna do a video too Barry? Very nice I just recieved my backer plate today and will be messing with it tomorrow.


 
I don't have a video camera, and I suspect most folks already know how to do this, but indulge me while I tell you how I did mine (I know there are many other ways) so I can believe I'm contributing something:

1) Mount and turn round as normal.

2) Move to one of the offset holes (you'll need to remember which one, because you'll be mounting and unmounting) and mark the center point (I just bring up the tail stock)

3) Rotate the index plate 120 degrees and mark the second center (I mark 0, 120, and 240 degrees on the outside edge of the index plate)

4) Rotate the index plate 120 degrees and mark the third center



 

5) Now, for each of the centers, use a compass to draw an arc that intersects the original circle near the farthest point from the center.  This will define the sides of the triangle.

Here's the first side:



 

Repeat for all three sides:



 

6) Remount on the lathe (through the original offset hole) and turn to the line defining the first side.  As usual, light cuts and sharp tools are very important.

7) Rotate 120 degrees and repeat for the second side

8) Rotate 120 degrees and repeat for the third side

9) Remount through the center hole of the backer plate and drill and shape as normal

  -Barry


----------



## alphageek

Cool!!  Thanks for sharing that howto!!!

That's now on my to-do list.


----------



## sailing_away

Extremly impressive.  Never would have imagined that was possible.


----------



## foneman

Barry,
Thanks for the explanation you provided. It worked exactly as you described!
John


----------



## Ligget

Now that is just showing off, looks fantastic though!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------

